# 20 Mike Mike pen????



## Band Saw Box (Mar 18, 2014)

I know a spent 20 MM shell maybe a bit big and I'm not sure how easy they are to come by. I think they might make a neat pen. Has anyone ever though about or have tried to make a pen like this. I think they might be popular for A10 drivers or those to deal with a 20mm system.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 18, 2014)

Like this 30 mm Canon
That is a 50 cal BMG inside.
Lin


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 18, 2014)

That is really neat, I like it.


----------



## Curly (Mar 18, 2014)

I made a 105mm shell into a fountain pen for a bash cartridge contest a couple, three years ago. It weighs a little more than most pens so it isn't good for everyday use.  A 30mm wouldn't be noticeable in comparison. Go for it if you can get some.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 19, 2014)

I made a 20 mm pen a couple years back.  I did not have a bullet for the nib, so I used a piece of oak and turned it to the bullet shape.   It is in the soyp forum Jan. 2012.  The owner uses it as a desk pen and loves it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 19, 2014)

lorbay said:


> Like this 30 mm Canon
> That is a 50 cal BMG inside.
> Lin


 
Is that a pen blank "tree" in the background??


----------



## lorbay (Mar 19, 2014)

Hendu3270 said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > Like this 30 mm Canon
> ...



:biggrin::biggrin: no it's a thread bobbin tree.  It could be though right?
Lin


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 19, 2014)

lorbay said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > lorbay said:
> ...


 
OOhhhh I see it now. Wonder why my mind went to "pen blanks"?.....crazy pen turners we are, seeing blanks everywhere.... lol


----------

